# Diet (milk) and derealization /brainfog



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

I really don't know if this an allergy or what. Basically, I don't drink milk alone, it's been like that for me since I was young. I have a bit of milk with my cereal just to make it soggy. Other than that I don't drink it. I'm fine with dairy products. Recently, I've been trying to drink milk because I assumed my body needs it. Around two weeks ago I make a fruit milkshake. About an hour after I drank it I felt nauseous sick and tired. Later that day and for the next few days I started experiencing derealization /depersonalization brain fogs, paranoia . I thought maybe it was a reaction to the fruits I put in the milkshake. Yesterday , I made a latte, and im experiencing the same effects. I think I could be allergic to milk but can they be the cause of the mental effects too?


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

milk has the most amount of lactose per g/ml compared to the other dairy products.
it has 12g of carbs per cup and almost all of it sugar from lactose. cheese has virtually no lactose sugar, cottage cheese has some but per serving quite low, yogurt has quite a high amount.

my guess is that if you stayed away from milk and yogurt for that long a time then likely you've built a lactose intolerance (inability to digest lactose)
the more you're exposed to lactose from an early age then the more tolerant you'll be to it and visa versa.

as for the brain fog? milk can increase serotonin which is hormone that helps you sleep...so that might be the cause as you could extra sensitive to amino acid that causes the serotonin increase?
no idea about the paranoia! 
maybe you're just being paranoid! lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Try almond milk


----------



## zrichardson1 (Jun 29, 2012)

You probably have lactose intolerance. Milk has the most lactose out of all dairy products, butter and yoghurt the least.

Symptoms of lactose intolerance include:
abdominal pain
abdominal swelling (bloating)
flatulence (excessive wind)
diarrhoea.
mood swings

The enzyme lactase breaks down milk sugar (lactose). Lactase enzymes are found in the lining of the small intestine. They change the milk sugar into absorbable compounds

If there is not enough lactase, it skips the usual digestive process and is partially broken down by the bacteria in the intestines instead. This fermentation process causes excessive wind, bloating and associated pain. Any undigested lactose is sent along the intestinal tract. Water is not removed from the faecal matter and diarrhoea is the result.

Absolutely it can cause your mental symptoms aswell if your intolerant. I had a gluten sensitivty for years without knowing and once I cut it out my depression improved by 50% .

Heres someone with a similar experience
https://www.paleohacks.com/dairy/dairy-and-brain-allergies-mental-fog-anxiety-depression-31112

They sell lactose milk in most supermarkets try this as a alternative and see if you get the same reaction


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Milk is poison to a huge percent of people.


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

The casein in cow's milk (A1 milk to be precise) is indeed known to have an effect on mental health.

Here's an article I quickly found on Google:

http://kellybroganmd.com/article/two-foods-may-sabotage-brain/


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

daniels2000 said:


> The casein in cow's milk (A1 milk to be precise) is indeed known to have an effect on mental health.
> 
> Here's an article I quickly found on Google:
> 
> http://kellybroganmd.com/article/two-foods-may-sabotage-brain/


That's pretty frightening


----------

